# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  بک آپ گیری

## #Faranak

سلام به همه دوستان
 من می خوام یه جاب بسازم به طوری که هر شب از دیتای دیتابیس back up بگیره و همچنین بعداز یک ماه بک آپ های قدیمی پاک شوند وبک آپ های جدید جایگزین شوند .


همچنین یک جاب برای بک گیری از سورس روی هر سیستم می خوامم طراحی کنم به طوری که اون هم هرشب بک آپ بگیره و بعداز یک ماه بک آپ ها از بک آپ ای قبلی پاک شوند 

لطفا برای مورددوم بیشتر راهنمایی کنید یعنی بک آپ گیری ازسورس.
ممنون

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
ببینید برای تهیه Backup یا ایجاد یک job اول مشخص کنید از چه نسخه ای استفاده میکنید.
در اینجا در مورد چگونگی backup از دیتابیس در نسخه 2008 توضیح داده. تا نسخه 2000 هم تقریبا شبیه هم هستند.
در مورد سوال دومتون که فرمودید از سورس backup بگیره ، منظورتون از سورس چیه؟ با چه زبانی هست،؟ سورس چی هست؟ آیا منظورتون خود دیتابیس هست؟ یا سورس یک نرم افزار که مثلا با سی شارپ نوشته شده.
اگر منظورتون نرم افزار دیگه ای هست ، بهتره از نرم افزارهای سورس کنترل استفاده کنید.

----------


## #Faranak

باسلام 
سورس تحت وب می باشد و با توجه به این که ما از team foundation server (سورس کنترل)استفاده می کنیم . بفرمایید چه طور می تونم و در چه قسمتی از سورس کنترل می تونم این کارو انجام بدم؟

دیتای رو ی دیتا بیس هم از نسخه ی 2008r2استفاده می کنه.
باتشکر

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
شما این لینک  و این لینک  رو ببینید. در این اینجا کامل توضیح داده شده است.

----------


## #Faranak

> سلام.
> شما این لینک و این لینک رو ببینید. در این اینجا کامل توضیح داده شده است.


 
باسلام مجدد
ببخشید این دو لینکی که ارسال کردید باز نمی شن.
The specified CGI application encountered an error and the server terminated the process.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

مشکلی ندارند.
من با فایرفاکس و کروم چک کردم مشکلی ندارند.

----------


## #Faranak

دوصفحه رو خوندم خوب توضیح داده بود اما طریقه ی بک آپ گیری از سورس توضیح داده نشده بود این دولینک فقط برای بک آپ گیری از دیتابیس بودند.آیا در این مورد هم می تونید راهنمایی کنید.
باتشکر.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

من با Team Foundation Server کار نکردم.ولی اینجوری که توی این سایتها دیدم ظاهرا دیتابیسی روی سرور ایجاد میکند و تمام تغییرات رو انجا نگهداری میکنه( اگر اشتباه میکنم بفرمائید)
روی همین حساب هم برای نگهداری تغییرات یک بکاپ از دیتابیس کافیه. در اینجا هم در سمت راست صفحه توضیحاتی در این زمینه داده شده است.

----------

